# Diseased fruit trees



## prophet (Jul 28, 2001)

I have some fruit trees,and pecan trees that seem to be infected with some kind of disease.it started a couple of years ago on my apple trees.I noticed a white milky sticky substance on the branches,and they looked like a white spiderweb that covered the branch and then the branch would start to wilt and die.I have eight apple trees and two pear trees,and two pecan trees.it started on my apple trees about three years ago the next year it was on the pear trees,and i noticed the white stickey substance on the pecan trees yesterday but the branches dont seem to be dying on the pecan trees yet.if someone could help me identify the disease,and tell me what to treet it with I would greatly appreciate it. chester williams Jeffrey WV


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jul 29, 2001)

sounds like a bark aphid or scale. have you been spraying the trees?


----------

